# Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche



## alex890 (2. Juni 2011)

*Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

ich hab mir vor kurzem das teufel 5.1 system E300 geholt und las die anlage über mein PC laufen, läuft auch alles echt super ( Teufel is nur zu empfehlen ).
Doch mein problem ist jetzt das wenn viel luft durch das basreflexroh kommt er komische geräusche macht (frfrfrfrfr) so ob nebenher luft druch kommen würde das ist echt nervig.

Kennt einer das problem???


----------



## Vaykir (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

jop, hab ich auch mit dem concept e magnum PE. hab das alleridngs immer nur 1-2 mal die woche für nen paar sekunden, deswegen störts mich net weiter.
ich vermute, dass irgendwas außenrum (heizung oder andere felder) da irgendwie stören, sodass halt dieses störgeräusch auftritt.


----------



## alex890 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

ich weis nicht das kommt mir einbisschen unverscheinlich vor, weil die geräusche wirklich nur aus dem bassrflexroh kommen und nur wenn viel luft durch kommt und nicht von der bassbox selber.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Das kommt leider bei billigen Woofern vor das ab ner gewissen lautstärke ausm bassport ein flattern kommt, das liegt einfach dadran das der Bassport zu klein dimensioniert ist für zu große Membranfläche bzw Langen hub, das ist sogar nen teufel typisches problem, hat das CEMPE nämlich auch. Tritt aber auch nur bei bestimmten frequenzen auf wenn der Hub extrem hoch ist.


----------



## DiabloJulian (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Drehst du evtl. die Anlage zu weit auf? Oder ist das immer so, egal bei welcher Belastung?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Naja wenn er schreibt, das es nur auftritt wenn viel luft durch den Kanal strömt dann dreht er schon weit auf, das problem ist einfach nur das der Bassport ( das Bassreflexrohr ) zu klein dimensioniert ist und ab ner gewissen Luftmenge ein hörbares Flattern entsteht. 
Wie ich schon geschrieben hat, typisches problem wenn der Bassport zu klein dimensioniert wurde.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Ich kann das Flattern/Pfeifen bei den Systemen die ich hier habe (E100, E300, E400, D500THX) bestätigen. Ist der zu gering dimensionierte Bassreflexkanal. Wie dfence schon sagte.


----------



## alex890 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Die befürchtung hatte ich auch schon fast, dass der Kanal einfach zu klein ist. 
Kam mir aber sehr unverscheinlich vor, weil ich mein sowas testet man doch vorher.
Der Kanal geht ja weiter in denn subwoofer rein, würde es denn helfen wenn ich denn hinteren teil einfach ab mache und denn vorderen dran lasse ??? 
Hat das schon vielleicht einer ausprobiert ???


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Das hat nix mit der länge zu tun sondern mit dem Durchmesser, wenn du die länge reduzierst dann verschlechterst du erst recht den klang. 
Klar testen man sowas vorher, allerdings gibts na nen haken, der Bassport wird ja berechnet, und diese ergebnisse geben durchmesser und länge vor, wenn die 
Lautsprecher daten plus volumen des gehäuse nur so nen kleinen kanal ergeben kann man daran nix ändern leider, die sind dann halt für hohe pegel unbrauchbar.


----------



## alex890 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Das das was mit dem Durchmesser zu tun hat weis ich ja aber ich dachte nur das vielleicht so besser die luft durch kommt oder so, hätt ja sein können.
Na ja dann muss ich wohl oder übel damit leben wenn es auch ehrlich gesagt echt nervig ist.


----------



## alex890 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

ich habe jetzt vor kurzem die Teufel anlage von einem freund gehört, er hat auch das E300 system und er hat das problem mit dem subwoofer nicht er hat schön sauberen bass ... 
Also woran kann das noch liegen, auser am bassreflexrohr ????


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Falsche Aufstellung.


----------



## alex890 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

was meinst du mit falsch aufstellung ???


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Subwoofer von Teufel E300 macht komische geräusche*

Let me google that for you

Der erste Eintrag sollte fürs erste genug Lektüre sein.


----------

